# java in handys



## Maurizio (24. Nov 2003)

Hallo, mal eine Allgemeine Frage:

Die neuen Handys sind ja alle Java kompatibel, was den Vorteil hat, dass man Programme auf Java Basis für Handys schreiben kann.

Wiess jemand, inwieweit man mit soclhen Programmen die Handys verändern kann? Wäre es möglich, die Navigation eines Handys mit einem Java Programm zu ändern, bzw. neue Funktionen einzubauen? Wenn nein, wie wäre das möglich?

Wer kennt sich mit Java und Handy aus?

meine email kany19222 ät aol.com


----------



## Stefan1200 (24. Nov 2003)

Also mit einem Java Programm kann man auf dem Handy gar nichts verändern.
Es ist lediglich dafür gedacht eigene Programme und Spiele für Handys zu schreiben.
So gibt es Tetris, Jump&Run und ähnliche Spiele in Java für Handys. Des weiteren gibt es Programme wie Taschenrechner, Bildbetrachter und so weiter. Sowas kann jeder selbst schreiben.

PS: Dieses Forum hat auch eine eigene Sektion für Mobil Telefon Programmierung in Java:
http://www.java-forum.net/viewforum.php?f=28


----------

